# ht reciever that has selectable room also.



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

here's what i'm looking for a reciever that'll play regular 5.1 + 2(switchable).

it's going in a 5th wheel. have the standard ht setup in living area but want to be able to play sound in upper room if playing music through the reciever. give it the "whole house sound", yet at the same time turn off the 2 speakers in the upper room if wanted to.

so what's some good recievers that'll let me do that?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: ht reciever that'll has selectable room also.*

Are you looking for both Multi Room & Multi Source capabilities?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

yes. most likely a blu ray player and a sat dish reciever.


----------



## LBrines (May 10, 2012)

You just need a receiver with a "Zone 2" functionality. I have pretty much installed every name brand under the sun. Price wise, I would recommend an Onyko. Other than that, our company mostly deals Yamaha now, I haven't had one problem with their product.


----------

